# State Trooper Exam and hiring process



## brian glynn (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am cureently in the Mass Air National Guard. I spent 10 years in a a special operations unit. I was just wondering is just having the military expierence enough to qualify me to be a state trooper. Being a police officer has always been a dream of mine. I am 34 years old so I am at the age where i need to figure this out. any information you could give me would be greatly appricieated

thanks


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Civil service test, Mass residency, and keep your fingers crossed. Military will help, thank you for your service.


----------



## brian glynn (Mar 8, 2013)

Code 3

Sorry forgot to mention I am taking the test 20 Apr 2013. I live in Quincy currently for the past two years. I am just trying to set myself up for success with this. I suppose it would help to know someone also. If there is any guidance on preperation for the test that would be helpfull. I have studied the guides provided by the state trooper web site.


----------

